# Making Bottles in Advance.



## morsey (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi,
          How long does a bottle stay sterile for after it has been sterilised
I am a bit confused as my midwife told me not to make bottles (formula) in advance. My twins r 4wks and as u can imagine making a bottle when they need it is a nightmare when they r both very hungry.

Can u put water in a bottle let it go cold then add the milk before the feed then warm it up with hot water after ?

So if this does not make sense but it is as confused as i am    

Thanks Morsey xx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya

The new guidelines recommend that formula milk can only be made up for one hr. This is because formula milk is not sterile.

However, you can have the pre boiled water added to the sterile bottle for much longer. I just add the formula at each feed time.

Hope that helps

Jxx


----------



## morsey (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi,
        Thanks for Ur reply.
Do u add the formula before u warm up the water or warm up the water first then add the formula.

                          Thanks Morsey xx


----------

